# Discotecas en el sur de lima (no asia)



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

En el verano la mayoria de limeños habla de las noches de juerga en asia como si fuera la unica parte del sur que se llenara, pero no es asi, pulpos (lurin)km41, punta hermosa y san bartolo tambien son punto de encuentro en las juergas de fin de semana de verano, contando...

DISCOTECAS EN PULPOS:

HELP SUR km. 41
COSTA BRAVA SUR/LEVEL KM.41 
VALETODO / KM 41

DISCOTECAS EN PUNTA HERMOSA

CABASH SUR - Playa El Silencio
LAX - km 43
VOCE SUR - Km.43
MEDIBEACH - Km 43
DRAGON DEL SUR - Km 43
HAPAS 
AQUA

DISCOTECAS EN SAN BARTOLO
BACH- km 52
PEñASCAL - Km 52
AIKAU - Km 52

Algunas fotos de discotecas en san bartolo 

AIKAU DISCO:

























BACH


























Peñascal


----------



## Toñito19 (Dec 10, 2009)

Este thread me gusta hahahah! Mas Fotoooooos!


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Thread publicitario? *


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

ta xevere el thread fotos, fotos


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Oscar10 said:


> *Thread publicitario? *


jajaaa pensè que pensarian esoo pero no no es publicidad!! solo quiero mostrar la vida nocturna en el sur chico que seguro muchos conocen pero otros no...


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

algunas discos de punta hermosa,
dragon, voce, LAX(ex onuba)






DISCOTECA LEVEL/COSTA BRAVA SUR (PULPOS,Lurin)
desde las 3pm.

























DISCOTECA CABASH SUR (playa el silencio) a orillas del mar...


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hay Vale todo en el sur? jajaja que buenaa


----------

